# Safari Photo Download Facebook



## josen (Oct 15, 2009)

Drinks on me!

Is there an plugin or something out there so that I can easily save the pictures / entire albums from facebook to my harddrive?

with safari, not firefox


----------



## SGilbert (Oct 15, 2009)

Hold down the control key, click & hold the curser on the picture, choose your option (I would click "save image to the desktop").


----------



## josen (Oct 15, 2009)

ok, thanks, but i mean somthing else:

For Firefox there is the plugin FacePAD that helps you downloading whole photo albums with one click.

If there is something like that or similar for Safari, then let me know.
Its really annoying, to rightclick on every picture again and again and again...

thanks in advance for letting me know


----------



## chevy (Oct 15, 2009)

This may be what you are looking for: http://developers.facebook.com/iphoto/


----------



## josen (Oct 15, 2009)

thanks for that link, chevy! 

i might be pessimistic when i say that it works only for uploading pictures from iphoto to facebook, but not the other way around: from facebook to my mac

i didn't try, but it does only say something about uploading in the description...


----------

